
Why I started Essential (by Andy Rubin) - amberj
https://www.essential.com/blog/why-I-started-essential
======
bovermyer
Of everything in that article, this I think is the most unusual:

"Devices shouldn’t become outdated every year. They should evolve with you."

If Essential actually adheres to this maxim, they may change how we approach
device technology.

Essential has my attention, though not yet my dollars.

~~~
dragonwriter
If Essential really has come up with a way to keep hardware up to date without
physical replacement, it'll be great, but I suspect they haven't.

